# garage roof leak



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Your best bet is to call me and I will do it for you. 

See the links in my signature.


----------



## steg32168 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do Not put another layer of shingle over old ones!!! I know alot of people do it, but it just delays the problem(if it doesn't cause more problems)!!!! Not knowing how your roof is layed out it's alittle hard to give full advise, but if you KNOW where the leaks are, it's easy enough to take the surrounding shingles out and put them new ones back in!! The easiest way is like Grumpy kind of said, Call a PROFESSIONAL!! It may cost you alittle but it will be guarenteed!!! Good Luck!!!!!

Dave


----------



## coolnews (Aug 21, 2008)

*Sounds bad*

You have my sympathies


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

steg32168 said:


> Do Not put another layer of shingle over old ones!!! I know alot of people do it, but it just delays the problem(if it doesn't cause more problems)!!!! Not knowing how your roof is layed out it's alittle hard to give full advise, but if you KNOW where the leaks are, it's easy enough to take the surrounding shingles out and put them new ones back in!! The easiest way is like Grumpy kind of said, Call a PROFESSIONAL!! It may cost you alittle but it will be guarenteed!!! Good Luck!!!!!
> 
> Dave


This is a DIY forum and IMO is not rocket science for a homeowner to do a patch job.If you post some pics I would be happy to give some advice.take care-John


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

johnk said:


> This is a DIY forum and IMO is not rocket science for a homeowner to do a patch job.If you post some pics I would be happy to give some advice.take care-John


Disregard my reply,didnt see this thread was 4 years old.If you havent fixed it by now its beyond help,lol


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

DID you realize this post is 4 years old????:whistling2:


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

johnk said:


> Disregard my reply,didnt see this thread was 4 years old.If you havent fixed it by now its beyond help,lol


John, why do you devalue your knowledge and expertise. It's not rocket science, no. It's roofing, some say is tougher and is much much more dangerous IMO. I never suggest anyone get up on their roof. Why? Due to DEATH. Can many average home owners get on their own roofs? Most likely but if I advise it and they die, my name will be on the law suite. Further more repairing a roof is often times more tricky than installing it new. It takes an intimate knowledge of how the roof is put together to determine where it may be leaking. And we both know making a mistake on the repair can cause more harm than good.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I don't devalue my knowledge or expertise.Its just some come here hoping for a simple solution.Its not rocket science "if" you know exactly where the leak is coming from.Thats where we come into play.Problem solving is our forte.I agree it can be dangerous for the Diyer,but if they want to go up there,they are going up anyways.But I guess I should add the "be careful" part from now on.I agree its always better to hire a professional,but us as men hate saying thet we couldn't do something,lol.Take care Grumpy


----------

